# What Equipment to Spray Cabots Solid Stain



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Shaun_in_NC said:


> What type of sprayer do I need to get to spray Cabots Solid Acrylic Stain? This stuff is as thick as paint and I have a lot of fence. Any suggestions?


At the minimum side a 3000psi sprayer that will pump at least .25gpm will work with a 515 tip, no thinning needed. We have several airless sprayers and have used an airless that small numerous times for cabot solid stain with no problems spraying it.


----------



## hammerheart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

Good advice, housepaintinguy. Also, may I suggest to back brush your solid oil stain, after you spray a few boards at a time. The company recommends it AND from personal experience, it eliminates flashing. Otherwise, well, I hope you don't mind flashing. Be sure to apply ONE COAT ONLY, and to use a china (natural) bristle brush. If you over-apply this product, it will PEEL when it fails. If you do it right, it will just fade away.


----------

